# Need Suggestion for video wall!



## Penny H. (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for a video wall controller to build a 6-screen video wall!
I found this website which offers video wall related products, but I am not sure they are workable or not.

/www.advantech.com/video-solution/

Or anyone can give me better suggestion!
Thanks.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

What is the goal? Is this for gaming or sports viewing?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't imagine they are not workable, seems like a nice set up if your into video walls.

http://buy.advantech.com/Video+Wall+Solutions/Video+Wall+Solutions/dhtml-585.htm

They have a "live chat" on the above link. I would use it & find out what they are saying about it. Let us know.


----------



## Penny H. (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for your replies! I will try to use the online chat service


----------

